# you 4x4 ??



## ASD




----------



## Longbeard

I got a 4X4, here's a few pics of a "not so good" day hunting in the swamp.

I zigged when I should have zagged I guess.


----------



## ASD

looks like a long walk out for some help


----------



## RaisedByWolves

Gotcher finger in the pitcher.


----------



## fullbore

A couple of my truck off-road


----------



## NWCS

i wish i had some pics of the truck i built for my dad.
a 1977 ford F150 4x4 with a Boss 351 out of a 71 mach 1 mustang pumping 400HP with stock iron exhaust manifolds. that motor matched up with the stock 4sp stick trans makes one heck of a performer. i have used this truck to skid logs, pull out stuck chevs.. my dad has even pulled a loaded mack dumptruck out of the street with her (level dry pavement) and so far her top speed is 130Mph on the street. against a new mustang no less (dad won that one  truck is butt ugly but she is fast and strong!


----------



## ASD

NWCS said:


> i wish i had some pics of the truck i built for my dad.
> a 1977 ford F150 4x4 with a Boss 351 out of a 71 mach 1 mustang pumping 400HP with stock iron exhaust manifolds. that motor matched up with the stock 4sp stick trans makes one heck of a performer. i have used this truck to skid logs, pull out stuck chevs.. my dad has even pulled a loaded mack dumptruck out of the street with her (level dry pavement) and so far her top speed is 130Mph on the street. against a new mustang no less (dad won that one  truck is butt ugly but she is fast and strong!



can dad come out and play? it's only a chevy s10


----------



## ontario026

I gotta ask now, what's up with the s-10? Doesn't look like there's much there that's original S-10? S-10 body on fullsize frame? How about a build list on that? 

I always loved S-10's I had a 91 Black S-10 regular cab, short box, 4x4, 4.3L, factory offroad suspension/skidplate package, ~2 inch lift (1 full length leaf added to the rear springs, and torsion bars cranked up) 31" tires, bushwacker flares... It was a fun little truck, it would suprise the crap out of the local jeep club as to where I could get it to go.... and it was pretty reliable too... I wish I had never hit that tree with it now :censored: I'd probably still have it now.... but it would have probably sat even higher now due to solid front axle conversion, plus I had plans of attempting to scrap the a/c to make room to try and adapt the BBC paxton SN-93 supercharger I have onto it.....


----------



## ASD

ontario026 said:


> I gotta ask now, what's up with the s-10? Doesn't look like there's much there that's original S-10? S-10 body on fullsize frame? How about a build list on that? QUOTE]
> 
> 85 excab s10 on a blazer frame
> ful injeced 510ci bb
> th400 with a low gear set
> 205 transfer case
> corp. 14 with a detroit locker and 456 gears in the rear
> dana 60 with a power lock and 456 gears in front
> X over stearing
> shakel flip in back
> 40" boggers on 16.5x12" welds
> rancho 9000's all the way around
> warn 15k winch x2 (front and back)
> auto meter gages
> on bord air/welder/gen set
> custom flat bed and toll boxes


----------



## clearance

ASD-what is up with the bumper on that Chevy in the first post?, kinda odd. The bumper on my k-20 is right across the front end, worked awesome when I hit a guy turning left in front of me in a Plymouth Neon. Other than that your Chevy looks pretty good.


----------



## ASD

clearance said:


> ASD-what is up with the bumper on that Chevy in the first post?, kinda odd. The bumper on my k-20 is right across the front end, worked awesome when I hit a guy turning left in front of me in a Plymouth Neon. Other than that your Chevy looks pretty good.



it's 1" plate with tow hooks the pic. dose not show it to well


----------



## DeanBrown3D

Here's me about as deep as I can go:







and as muddy as I get:






That's the truck I use to haul logs on a trailer over really really rough terrain. 

Dean


----------



## ASD

dean nice rig


----------



## Patrick62

*I get out once in awhile*

View attachment 31451


Can't find pictures of the jeep at the moment, but the old chev works pretty well.


----------



## ASD

me and the boys on the way home from a trip to NV.


----------



## Lawn Masters

I got a nice black 87 K20 for this sort of stuff. its not in use at the moment due to needing a radiator, all new wheelbearings, and tires. I'll get some pics of it soon. 


Its not a high end truck, just the stock 350 v8, 208 transfer in it, 3" lift, and not much else.


----------



## rb_in_va

fullbore said:


> A couple of my truck off-road



fb,
You don't need that big Dodge to go on those roads. My little 2WD would handle those I think. I'd give it a try anyway.


----------



## hornett22

*just a little..........*

go to www.photobucket.com and type in hornett22

enjoy!


----------



## Lawn Masters

Ok, here's the pics of my 87 chevy 4x4. a nice truck, for 44,212.5 miles on it.


----------



## clearance

Lawnmasters, the only 87s that have 205 transfer cases are k30s, the k10 and k20 have 208 cases. I say this because the 208 uses tranny fluid (Dexron) and the 205 uses gear oil (80-w90). Unless it was changed out, just trying to help. Nice looking truck, I have an 80 GMC k20 but it is a beater 350 4spd., bush bumpers, logging box.


----------



## hilbilie logger

*heres my 87*

heres some pics of my 87 yoter


----------



## Lawn Masters

Clearance, thanks for the correction. as far as I know, the truck is totally stock, except for the radio, and coolant tank. Probably, it is a 208 transfer case, and I misread something.


----------



## 12guns

*badazztoyota*

Yeah, that was a joke...I can get 1/2 rick in the bed if it's stacked neatly!


----------



## Simonizer

My new Nissan Frontier Nismo crew cab is fun. 265HP.


----------



## ShoerFast

Simonizer said:


> My new Nissan Frontier Nismo crew cab is fun. 265HP.




Cant say that the word "new" works well for 4 - wheeling?

I do offer a put the first dent and scratch on er, service!

If your worried about that?

It's rather inexpensive, could even throw in a first over-heat er for the same price?

Kevin


----------



## ironhead

*Some wheelin pics*

Check out the mud line on the hood in the third picture. Thats how deep the hole was when i droped into it.


----------



## Simonizer

ShoerFast said:


> Cant say that the word "new" works well for 4 - wheeling?
> 
> I do offer a put the first dent and scratch on er, service!
> 
> If your worried about that?
> 
> It's rather inexpensive, could even throw in a first over-heat er for the same price?
> 
> Kevin


I don't really care about dents or scratches, this truck was about a four weeks pay. ($50K CAD)


----------



## clearance

Simon-50k a month, ok, and you build the best saws known to man as well, the only way you could make 50k a month is by something to do with fag ????, don't want to hear about that on this site, keep the saw BS going. Never heard of someone from the Island who was so pompous, guys I know from there are just decent hard workers without delusions of granduer. Wtf is wrong with you, beside the head so big it is going to explode?


----------



## Simonizer

clearance said:


> Simon-50k a month, ok, and you build the best saws known to man as well, the only way you could make 50k a month is by something to do with fag ????, don't want to hear about that on this site, keep the saw BS going. Never heard of someone from the Island who was so pompous, guys I know from there are just decent hard workers without delusions of granduer. Wtf is wrong with you, beside the head so big it is going to explode?


I own a small manufacturing company that makes parts for industrial sanitizing machines used throughout North America. That is my income. I started this company in 1997 after returning from the USA. Your fascination with homosexuals is disturbing.


----------



## clearance

Industrial sanitizing machines, hmmm, maybe you should go for a spin in one, maybe it could wash off the attitude.


----------



## Simonizer

clearance said:


> Industrial sanitizing machines, hmmm, maybe you should go for a spin in one, maybe it could wash off the attitude.


Actually the items remain stationary, the wash hubs spin. We deal with companies like Kraft foods Ltd., Nabisco, Sara-Lee, Safeway, etc. If you knew me in person you would find me very modest and generous with my friends and family. Posting on a forum full of clowns, losers and the odd excellent person can be trying at times. I have worked hard for what I have. I am arrogant on this board but this is due to sustained attacks by morons regarding technical issues they are incapable of comprehending. "Throw me a frikken bewn."


----------



## stihlatit

Simonizer said:


> Actually the items remain stationary, the wash hubs spin. We deal with companies like Kraft foods Ltd., Nabisco, Sara-Lee, Safeway, etc. If you knew me in person you would find me very modest and generous with my friends and family. Posting on a forum full of clowns, losers and the odd excellent person can be trying at times. I have worked hard for what I have. I am arrogant on this board but this is due to sustained attacks by morons regarding technical issues they are incapable of comprehending. "Throw me a frikken bewn."




In the past threads you said this was a Florida based company that you sold and you are now retired to BC, where you are doing what you want to do. So now you say you are making 50K a month and own the company.


----------



## Simonizer

stihlatit said:


> In the past threads you said this was a Florida based company that you sold and you are now retired to BC, where you are doing what you want to do. So now you say you are making 50K a month and own the company. You are full of chit.


The company I sold *made* the machines. My company makes spare parts for them. (In Victoria BC). Wrightstenberg manufacturing.


----------



## ShoerFast

Simonizer said:


> I don't really care about dents or scratches, this truck was about a four weeks pay. ($50K CAD)



Understand , I really dont run a dent n scrach service, as I offered that in a friendly jest! But to be smacked in the mouth with this seemed in alingment with his usaul worthless banter! 

But it is starting to make sense, as anyone that could put up with us for so long, surly must build the better saw!

Anyone that makes that sort of coin would'nt have a problim with building the best saw! Face it, a new truck a month! I tip my hat!

Regards

Kevin


----------



## Simonizer

ShoerFast said:


> Understand , I really dont run a dent n scrach service, as I offered that in a friendly jest! But to be smacked in the mouth with this seemed in alingment with his usaul worthless banter!
> 
> But it is starting to make sense, as anyone that could put up with us for so long, surly must build the better saw!
> 
> Anyone that makes that sort of coin would'nt have a problim with building the best saw! Face it, a new truck a month! I tip my hat!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Kevin


This is the first 4x4 I have ever owned. I used to do a lot of motocross when I was younger but haven't played in the dirt for years. I bought this truck to access some special fishing spots on the Northern tip of Vancouver Island. If it gets scratched, no big deal.


----------



## ShoerFast

Simonizer said:


> This is the first 4x4 I have ever owned. I used to do a lot of motocross when I was younger but haven't played in the dirt for years. I bought this truck to access some special fishing spots on the Northern tip of Vancouver Island. If it gets scratched, no big deal.



I'm on to you , you little dickens! Your messing with us now! 

Ya see guys, first he lets us think he just brought a new truck, from the money he made selling a major sanitizing company,,,,adds the part about not playing in the dirt for years,,,, how could you, your sanitizing now. But it's time to play! 

If I know poker, he is really setting up a new saw shop in the Northren tip of Vancover Island! 

I'm here to tell you boys, these saws will screem!

Kevin


----------



## Simonizer

ShoerFast said:


> I'm on to you , you little dickens! Your messing with us now!
> 
> Ya see guys, first he lets us think he just brought a new truck, from the money he made selling a major sanitizing company,,,,adds the part about not playing in the dirt for years,,,, how could you, your sanitizing now. But it's time to play!
> 
> If I know poker, he is really setting up a new saw shop in the Northren tip of Vancover Island!
> 
> I'm here to tell you boys, these saws will screem!
> 
> Kevin


The population density on the North Island would not support this type of business. You might as well open a hot-dog stand in Antarctica.


----------



## ShoerFast

Simonizer said:


> The population density on the North Island would not support this type of business. You might as well open a hot-dog stand in Antarctica.



Yup! Poker

Thats were the new truck comes in, whats a guess, a couple dozen powerhead will fit in the box for each shipment?

Left alone and just making like a shipment run a couple times a week, life couldent be better!

That way when people try to find your shop, they wouldent,,,,and you fish when you want.

There is a chance that this truck all ready made a few trips setting the shop up, theres were the dents and scraches are from! Maybe about the time you dislocated your shoulder?


Yup!

Kevin


----------



## Simonizer

ShoerFast said:


> Yup! Poker
> 
> Thats were the new truck comes in, whats a guess, a couple dozen powerhead will fit in the box for each shipment?
> 
> Left alone and just making like a shipment run a couple times a week, life couldent be better!
> 
> That way when people try to find your shop, they wouldent,,,,and you fish when you want.
> 
> There is a chance that this truck all ready made a few trips setting the shop up, theres were the dents and scraches are from! Maybe about the time you dislocated your shoulder?
> 
> 
> Yup!
> 
> Kevin


Excessive fly-fishing hurt my shoulder.


----------



## clearance

Damn, I just wanna fly down there, get to Cambell River and find you Simon, to sort this thing out one way or another, but I think, chances are, poker player I'm not, that my investigation would find a pimply faced kid in a basement suite, jerking everyones chain for his own twisted enjoyment. I call BS, BSx10. But while I was there I could go to Nanaimo and get a good saw somewhere I know is real, Walkers. Hit the road, and keep walking "Simon"


----------



## Simonizer

clearance said:


> Damn, I just wanna fly down there, get to Cambell River and find you Simon, to sort this thing out one way or another, but I think, chances are, poker player I'm not, that my investigation would find a pimply faced kid in a basement suite, jerking everyones chain for his own twisted enjoyment. I call BS, BSx10. But while I was there I could go to Nanaimo and get a good saw somewhere I know is real, Walkers. Hit the road, and keep walking "Simon"


Why don't you just call Donny Walker, (or John) and ask him who I am? Also, stay tuned to what is happening with Eric in Ohio. He will posting a vid soon of my saw against many of the others.


----------



## rb_in_va

Simonizer said:


> Actually the items remain stationary, the wash hubs spin. We deal with companies like Kraft foods Ltd., Nabisco, Sara-Lee, Safeway, etc. If you knew me in person you would find me very modest and generous with my friends and family.



Brother! How you been? How about a loan?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Simonizer

rb_in_va said:


> Brother! How you been? How about a loan?:hmm3grin2orange:


Raphael? is that you?


----------



## Gologit

Simonizer said:


> Excessive fly-fishing hurt my shoulder.



Simon...there is absolutely no such thing as "excessive" fly fishing. Excessive marlin fishing,maybe. Excessive tarpon fishing,possibly. But excessive fly fishing? You better join a gym,son...bulk up a little.


----------



## Simonizer

boboak said:


> Simon...there is absolutely no such thing as "excessive" fly fishing. Excessive marlin fishing,maybe. Excessive tarpon fishing,possibly. But excessive fly fishing? You better join a gym,son...bulk up a little.


I was kidding.


----------



## rb_in_va

Simonizer said:


> Raphael? is that you?



Yep! Can you spare about $50k? I've got a great plan for it!


----------



## LightningLoader

Swamp jeep getaway car...


----------



## MikeInParadise

Heck I need the 4x4 to get out of the driveways sometimes..







And the banks these days..





Another toy which could not get up the banks in the driveway today!






a real toy with a 350 chevy! Back in my younger days..
I needed a bath when I was done this run
(And no I did not make it through the pit!)


----------



## Simonizer

Been having lots of fun with my Frontier Nismo.


----------



## rb_in_va

Simonizer said:


> Been having lots of fun with my Frontier Nismo.



How about some pics of it off-roading?


----------



## hornett22

*here are a few.*

http://photobucket.com/albums/v460/hornett22/

mine is the old 4runner.the one that never gets stuck,LOL


----------



## kmoose

*All Jeep*

Started out as a weekend mud buggy project........Ended up being a cash sucking vortex beyond my wildest dreams. She is all jeep from the ground up.....well the parts are all AMC. I did all the work myself ecept for the paint. She is not a trailer queen and stays pretty dirty until I have to clean her up to make repairs. When you play hard you break things.......lots of expensive things.  Worth every penny though if you enjoy this sort of thing.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER

That Jeep needs a wench


----------



## fatrhino

heres my 4x4, 78 Ford F-150


----------



## bump_r




----------



## bump_r

Coulda resized, huh? sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Lawn Masters

Bumpr. thats a NICE M715. I've wanted one of those for awhile, its like a smaller deuce and a half, except without the multifuel engine. I really would love one for myself.


----------

